
Do Consumers Have a Right to Opt Out of Advertising? - wdr1
http://adexchanger.com/data-driven-thinking/consumers-right-opt-advertising/
======
tehbmar
I would say it's a grey area. Some places like news sites I 100% run ad block
because the ads are intrusive and ruin the experience of read several
paragraphs of text. But if it is a service I like or am watching a youtube
channel I want to support I'll disable ad block. Either way opting out is
always in the user's power.

